# 2012 'Three Peaks Cyclo-Cross'



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2012)

..... was today

It'll have been damned grim, boggy & (was!) flooded in parts
http://www.3peakscyclocross.org.uk/index.htm

*Total distance: *38 miles
*Road:* 17.3 miles (45mins - 1hr 5mins)
*Unsurfaced:* 20.5 (2hrs 15mins - 4hrs 40mins)
*Unrideable*: 3.1 - 4.9 miles (dependent on individual ability & prevailing conditions)
*Total climbing:* 5000ft

Rob Jebb (also multiple winner of the Three Peaks Fell-Race') won again, he's previously won it 8 times

*1st =* Rob Jebb (Team Hope Factory Racing) @ _3.09:21_
*2nd =* Paul Oldham (Team Hope Factory Racing) @ _3.19:55_
*3rd =* Nick Craig (Scott UK) @ _3.25:02_



(Tim Gould won it 7 times, when he was racing)


----------



## black'n'yellow (30 Sep 2012)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> (Tim Giuld won it 7 times, when he was racing)


 
Gould..?


----------



## dan_bo (30 Sep 2012)

Nice one Rich. Where did Frishneckt get in?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Nice one Rich. Where did Frishneckt get in?


Frischknecht; 30th @ _3.32:16_




black'n'yellow said:


> Gould..?


Apologies, it was my mis-hitting of the keys & taking Tims 'name in vane'


----------



## screenman (30 Sep 2012)

I remember doing service when my son rode it, that was hard enough.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Oct 2012)

Couple in the club got round in approx 4hr 20mins!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2012)

http://www.3peakscyclocross.org.uk/photos_2012.htm


----------

